
Gum on sidewalk correlated with per Capita Income - PerplexCity
https://perplex.city/gumspotting-53ea3137087#.pa29az846
======
eth0up
Not in Singapore:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewing_gum_ban_in_Singapore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chewing_gum_ban_in_Singapore)
There's a $700 fine for spitting gum on the streets there.

I wish we'd do something similar in the US, but with schoolrooms, particularly
in college courses where the salivary chorus of smacking and popping gum can
be quite irritating.

